# L2.73 and OTA reception



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

My OTA HD reception changes after every new software release. This time I lost two channels that I had before L2.73 and am now able to view a channel that was previously un-lockable. I have deleted, re-booted, re-scanned...no change. 

Is it possible that the process of downloading and installing a new software package is affecting my OTA tuner, even if there is no code meant to affect it? Maybe something is re-setting itself as part of a routine associated with the download and installation process?

Any thoughts would be appreciated. It's going to be a long winter....


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Is it channels 008-01 and 013-01? Because I'm having problems with them. I don't think it's the software because the channels I do get are the same signal stregth as before but rather local conditions. During the summer months I was getting them nearly 100% of the time. But since the fall 013-01 come in once in a while with 91-110 signal strength and 008-01 not at all (but that's still a low power station). 

Also you need at least 70% to get the station and 75% in order to first lock that station into the guide. I'm using the analog stations for them right now.


----------



## brucewoodington (Mar 30, 2005)

I woke up today with L273 and NO OTA stations. Every one I choose says "no reception." Removed 921, installed 811 in it's place, all stations are available, so it's not the cables or antenna. I would guess either the update killed the OTA tuner or it died on it's own. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

Bruce,
I'm sorry to hear that you lost all of your OTA, but I'm glad that I'm not alone. Heck of a coincidence if the tuner died on its own at the same time that you were receiving the update. At least you have the 811 to fall back on. 

Jergen.
It's 8-1, 10-1 and 13-1. This has GOT to be related to the software update. It's happened too many times after an update for it to be unrelated. I'm just trying to find out if anyone can come up with a technical explanation and possibly a solution.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

JPC said:


> It's 8-1, 10-1 and 13-1. This has GOT to be related to the software update. It's happened too many times after an update for it to be unrelated. I'm just trying to find out if anyone can come up with a technical explanation and possibly a solution.


Not sure, I'm receiving the same signal levels as I always had except for 8 and 13. Right now I have the antenna going through a coupler first before being sent to the 921. When I get home I'll hook the antenna directly to the 921 that should add another 3db boost. It might get 13 back but I doubt 8.

Also concerning 8 and 13 they where troublesome last winter too. Things got better around July where all channels came in 100% of the time. I have a preamp connected and wonder if that is affected by temperature.

In the spring I'll be changing antennas (replace with CM4228), adding a rotor and raising the mast.

*Update:* Read post *#3*
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=48896

Is this what's happening to you?


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the legwork Jergen. This is similar to my situation, but much less severe. My signal strength on 10-1 for example went from 116 to ZERO. It does look like his decrease in signal strength was directly related to L2.73, so there must be something to this.

We know that not all 921's react in the same way to the same scenario, so it's possible that the same thing that took 30% out of his signal took all of mine. 

Anybody?.......


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes, it is definitely something with the latest software update because I'm getting a lot of signal loss on the 921's digital tuner that I don't get with the TV's digital tuner.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I have not noticed any changes in OTA since 2.73. However, this is NOT a good thing, as KTUU (2-1) STILL pixelates too badly to watch. The signal strength is 95 to 100. The TV locks on to the signal just fine.

I do not have the OTA guide info for any of the PBS channels (7-x), KTVA (11-1) and UPN (22-x). The 921 locks onto all of these without pixelization, but without any guide, it is useless as there is no way to tell what is going to be on. KTUU does have the guide info.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

My OTA reception signals have remained consistent with the past few software downloads. I have lost locks and have had to remove and re-add channels a couple of times but I am pretty sure that the stations were having problems.


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

boylehome said:


> ... I have lost locks and have had to remove and re-add channels a couple of times but I am pretty sure that the stations were having problems.


I tried deleting all of them, did a power cord boot and then rescanned, and I'm only able to lock one station. Did you do the power cord boot or just delete and re-add? If yes, how long did you leave it unplugged?


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

I have been having problems with 13-1 (dig 52) and 40-1 (dig 9).

I thought it was just interference, but now I realize it may not be.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

JPC said:


> I tried deleting all of them, did a power cord boot and then rescanned, and I'm only able to lock one station. Did you do the power cord boot or just delete and re-add? If yes, how long did you leave it unplugged?


From what you have described it sounds like Mult-Path may be a problem, maybe? If it isn't the following procedure may help. I also had a splitter was causing multi-path and suffered from what you described. I got rid of the splitter and the problem was gone.

The last time, I didn't have to reboot. Just deleting and re-adding them worked. There were some occasions a few months ago when it took more than that to get the stations to properly map and work. I had to:

1. delete the OTA digital channels
2. perform a Factory Defaults (Menu>6>6>Yes) 
3. allow the 921 to fully reboot
4. perform a Check Switch ( Menu>6>3>Switch>Check)
4. power off (standby)
5. power cord unplug (30seconds)
6. once fully rebooted, re-add the OTA digital channels.

They were all back but I had to reprogram all of my favorites lists. All my DVR recorded events were fine.

Performing the factory reboot somehow forces all the junk to be eliminated where other methods fail to strip the junk.

I got this procedure from the DIsh Net 921 Advanced Tech. staff. It was also described by our old Administrator/Moderator Mark Lamutt who now works with the 942's.

Lastly, if you do perform this procedure, you may lose you EPG data. If that is the case and after you get you channels working again, you will need to perform a power cord reboot and once fully functional, pull the smart card for a few seconds and let it reboot, then leave the receiver off for about 10 minutes.

If you perform this please post on the results. If it doesn't work then I would say you are going to have to get hold of the 921 Advanced Tech support and most likely will get a re-manufactured 921 as a replacement.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

JPC said:


> I tried deleting all of them, did a power cord boot and then rescanned, and I'm only able to lock one station. Did you do the power cord boot or just delete and re-add? If yes, how long did you leave it unplugged?


Try adding them manually. Example Add DTV enter 58 (for chan 010-0X) is see what the true signal levels are. If you can't get 75% you won't lock or if it higher than that and you still can't lock it maybe interferrence (multipath) related. 
Also do you have a preamp? Are you at least getting 021-XX and 031-01?


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Isn't E* about to roll out HD locals?

I think that if the 921 will no longer receive the HD Locals then we will all suddenly discover that we should now buy the HD local package - ie $$$$ more for E*

A cunning and devoius plan...


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. If it wasn't for the fact that this occurs after almost every software release, I could fault multipath, but it's just too much coincidence. Unless, of course, there is some way for a download and installation to create a multipath problem. I'm on my second antenna and 4th antenna location and the trip up and down the ladder is really getting old. I've been battling this problem for a year now and the only logical explanation points to the 921.

Over the weekend, I'm going to follow your procedure exactly as you have it written. If it doesn't work, I'm going to seriously consider buying an ATSC tuner and give up on the 921. Even if I can convince tech support that the 921's OTA tuner is toast, I'll only end up with a refurb that could have worse gremlins than mine. The OTA tuner has been the only major problem I've had with this unit. [knock on wood] This is my 2nd 921 so I don't think I'm going to push my luck.

One question:



> Lastly, if you do perform this procedure, you may lose you EPG data. If that is the case and after you get you channels working again, you will need to perform a power cord reboot and once fully functional, pull the smart card for a few seconds and let it reboot, then leave the receiver off for about 10 minutes.


I'm a little confused about what to do, when, with this last procedure. I want to make sure that I do everything in the correct order. If you could clarify a little bit I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

jergenf said:


> Try adding them manually. Example Add DTV enter 58 (for chan 010-0X) is see what the true signal levels are. If you can't get 75% you won't lock or if it higher than that and you still can't lock it maybe interferrence (multipath) related.
> Also do you have a preamp? Are you at least getting 021-XX and 031-01?


Tried that. No lock on anything except UHF 28 (31-1)

Yes I have a preamp. No difference with or without it, or with an attenuator. I've been through all of this many times already, as you know.


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

TonyB said:


> Isn't E* about to roll out HD locals?
> 
> I think that if the 921 will no longer receive the HD Locals then we will all suddenly discover that we should now buy the HD local package - ie $$$$ more for E*
> 
> A cunning and devoius plan...


Devious - yes, but I'd take it just to end my suffering.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

JPC said:


> One question:
> 
> I'm a little confused about what to do, when, with this last procedure. I want to make sure that I do everything in the correct order. If you could clarify a little bit I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks


"Lastly, if you do perform this procedure, you may lose you EPG data. If that is the case and after you get you channels working again, you will need to perform a power cord reboot and once fully functional, pull the smart card for a few seconds and let it reboot, then leave the receiver off for about 10 minutes."

If you notice that you have no more than 2 hours and/or 2 days of EPG data:
1. put the 921 in standby (green light off) 
2. pull the power cord and leave it unplugged for about 20 - 30 seconds
3. let it fully reboot (about 5 - 6 minutes)
4. open the slot on the front panel of the 921 and GENTLY pull the smart card out. (A 'insert smart card' screen should appear and even better, the System Info. screen should appear.)
5. after about 10 seconds, GENTLY plug the smart card back in.

Leave your monitor on and you should see the medallion and activity screens. After about 5 - 10 minutes the last screen should disappear. It should be ok to power on the 921, and hopefully the EPG will have fully populated.

This procedure is not 100% effective but works for me 95% of the time. After L273 was downloaded, I lost my EPG data. This procedure didn't work and I had to wait until the next day for it's overnight return. It has since worked.


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

boylehome said:


> 1. delete the OTA digital channels
> 2. perform a Factory Defaults (Menu>6>6>Yes)
> 3. allow the 921 to fully reboot
> 4. perform a Check Switch ( Menu>6>3>Switch>Check)
> ...


I tried this and it had no effect on my OTA reception. Channels have been bouncing around all weekend. Every time I turn on the 921 there's a new channel that's either gone or re-aquired. It is better now than it was right after the L2.73 download, but is by no means fixed. It also seems to get worse the longer I have the 921 on.

ATSC tuner is on its way...


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

JPC said:


> I tried this and it had no effect on my OTA reception. Channels have been bouncing around all weekend. Every time I turn on the 921 there's a new channel that's either gone or re-aquired. It is better now than it was right after the L2.73 download, but is by no means fixed. It also seems to get worse the longer I have the 921 on.
> 
> ATSC tuner is on its way...


I'm sorry to hear that it didn't work well. I do hope the ASTC tuner, that your getting, will at least have DVR capabilities.

John


----------



## JPC (Feb 8, 2005)

It doesn't, but at least I can watch in real time. (I hope) 

At the very least this will offer a means of comparison, so I can figure out once and for all if it's the 921's fault. I'll post the results.

I do appreciate the time you took outlining the procedure. It is too bad...


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

JPC said:


> At the very least this will offer a means of comparison, so I can figure out once and for all if it's the 921's fault. I'll post the results.


I found why I was unable to get 13-1, the antenna was off alignment by a few degrees, moved by the wind. Now I know the exact sweet spot. Still unable to get 8-1 though.


----------



## horseshoe (Dec 23, 2005)

I just joined the forum and was searching to find out how many 921 users get charged a DVR fee when I came across this thread. I just got my first charge for it after a year or using it. Anyway that's off topic. 
I have noticed that since my HD locals reception has been much worse since the L 2.73 download. Before this download my 921 always pulled in the locals better than by Sony Grand Wega did. I don't notice much difference in the Sony's performance but the 921 is much worse. Channels that were almost always coming in strong are not there at all now. I have rescanned them in again with no improvments.


----------

